

James Clapper Apologizes For 'Clearly Erroneous' Congressional Testimony - cobrausn
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2013/07/02/national-intelligence-director-clapper-apologizes-for-clearly-erroneous-congressional-testimony-on-nsa-surveillance

======
mtgx
Yes...clearly:

[http://www.salon.com/2013/07/01/this_man_is_still_lying_to_a...](http://www.salon.com/2013/07/01/this_man_is_still_lying_to_america/)

